# An egg a day for 14 month old?



## KJP_starmama (Dec 6, 2004)

Lately, I've been cooking an egg every morning for my 14 month old dd. I have been making her baby food since she was 7 months old, so normally I soft cook an egg and defrost a cube of kale & millet or blueberries and oats, and put it on top and mix it together.

Her diet is very high in vegetables and whole grains. She doesn't consume any cow's milk. She's breastfed. And she gets small amounts of organic meat, but not much.

Is it healthy for her to eat an egg everyday? Are there any cholesterol concerns? Without an egg on top, she won't even eat her blueberry/pear cereal that I made, but with an egg, she gobbles it up. Oh, and since this is MDC, I feel compelled to say that these are of course locally farmed eggs. Thanks!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Oh, of course! What would be unsafe? Eggs (especially organic) are a great source of protein. They also contain fat, which young children need quite a bit of for proper brain and central nervous system development.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

They also have iron.


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

I read in my Dr. Sears' Baby Book that cholesterol is very important for babies/toddlers. It shouldn't be avoided at this young age! Eggs are the most perfect form of protein, after breastmilk. My ds eats a lot of eggs, too, scrambled in unsalted butter. No worries!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Eggs are a great food - especially from local, roam free chickens. One a day is fine.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

My kids get eggs everyday too, unless we are in a hurry.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds perfect!







My pediatrician told us that breastmilk is the most complete protein out there... second are eggs.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

DD eats an egg a day and I will occassionally eat one too! Eggs are a great source of protein and iron and they just taste wonderful. You can dress them up in so many wonderful ways.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

My dd & I love eggs, too, and we eat a lot of them. I have heard, though, that eating them too frequently at too young an age may contribute to an egg allergy. The woman I get my eggs from told me this. She said she gave a lot to her dd & then she started developing an allergy/sensitivity to them. Doesn't seem like anyone else has heard this, though, so maybe it's not true. Just thought I'd pass it on, in case there's any truth to it. (In fact, I thought that was the case with most things...too much at too young an age can contribute to an allergy/sensitivity. But again, I have no scientific studies or anything to back that up.)


----------



## KJP_starmama (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. I'm now giving dd her egg and cereal with a lot more confidence!

As far as allergies, I followed the recommendations as far as first introducing the egg yolks and waiting on the egg whites until 1 year. So far so good ...

Her diet is mostly vegetables and whole grains (no cow's milk, only breastmilk), so I'm glad an egg a day is healthy for her iron, B-12 and fat needs ... thanks ladies!


----------



## MA mommy (Feb 5, 2003)

Infants Tolerate Adult Equivalent of 40 Eggs Per Week
http://www.mercola.com/2002/jul/3/infants_eggs.htm


----------

